# i wanna buy check pants



## corey gatto (Mar 10, 2010)

hey guys i live in burlington, ontario  and i was wondering if there is anyone close who is selling there check pants i am looking to buy a pair..... do u guys have any places around here or even toronto that would b a help


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have you considered one of the many online vendors?


----------



## corey gatto (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah but i dont have a credit card so its depressing


----------



## aric87 (Aug 6, 2010)

get a prepaid debit card from walmart. probably better than used pants


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

some online vendors even take an electronic check. You can also sing-up for PayPal with a checking account and then use that to make payments. Good luck.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Corey, I live in Hamilton (and work in Burlington) and I know of three places in Hamilton where you can buy check pants.

There's Chris' Store Fixtures on James Street North across from Liuna Station.  I love that store and the people who run it are really nice.  I've noticed their uniforms to be a little on the pricey side but they are very good quality and I suspect they'll last much longer than something cheap you could get somewhere else.  I would call them first though just to confirm that they have checks in as their space for uniforms is very limited.  Their phone number is 905-523-5250. 

In 2 Uniforms is up on the mountain on Concession street, a couple of blocks east of Upper Wentworth.  I grew up in that area (Upper Wentworth and Concession) and to me they're in the original Bain's store but that's long gone now.  I got my last few pairs of pants from them (because at the time I didn't realize Chris's sold uniforms) and I'm quite happy with them.  Their phone number is 905-389-5885.

Downtown there is Bombardieri and they're located on Barton Street just west of Wentworth Street.  I've never been in there but they do carry chef uniforms and I have seen checks in their window display.  Their phone number is 905-525 6684.

Hope this helps!


----------



## chocdoc (Feb 21, 2010)

There is a uniform place on the South Service road just west of Erin Mills Parkway - quite reasonably priced there.
[h1]Mississauga Uniforms[/h1]
2100 South Sheridan Way, Mississauga

I picked up a pair of checked pants in Value Village in Burlington. There were a bunch of them that looked like they had been surplus from a restaurant or laundry company.


----------

